# Battlefield 5



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 29, 2016)

Next Friday (6th) Battlefield 5 will be revealed via a live stream at 21:00 BST.

Not much to go on yet as to when / where it's going to be set.

Early rumours suggested a WW1 setting, not sure that would work due to a lack of vehicles.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2016)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Next Friday (6th) Battlefield 5 will be revealed via a live stream at 21:00 BST.
> 
> Not much to go on yet as to when / where it's going to be set.
> 
> Early rumours suggested a WW1 setting, not sure that would work due to a lack of vehicles.


except for tanks and planes.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 29, 2016)

All I want is Bad Company 3.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> except for tanks and planes.



But no IFV, attack helicopter, stealth / attack jet, attack boat, AC130, mobile artillery, scout helicopter and various other forms of transport.

A Battlefield game in 2016 with just two types of vehicle wouldn't cut it.

What's your favourite BF game?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2016)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> But no IFV, attack helicopter, stealth / attack jet, attack boat, AC130, mobile artillery, scout helicopter and various other forms of transport.
> 
> A Battlefield game in 2016 with just two types of vehicle wouldn't cut it.
> 
> What's your favourite BF game?


more of a fantasy roleplaying game person me, like dragon age. but no, no ac130s in 1914. however, wouldn't a battlefield game based round e.g. dien bien phu or khe sanh appeal to you?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 29, 2016)

I have no idea of this is true or not but saw it earlier. I hope it is.

Leaked: Next Battlefield Called Eastern Front, To Feature World War II Setting


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> more of a fantasy roleplaying game person me, like dragon age. but no, no ac130s in 1914. however, wouldn't a battlefield game based round e.g. dien bien phu or khe sanh appeal to you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2016)

Dead Cat Bounce is that a yes or a no?


----------



## Yata (May 6, 2016)

some images showing up on xbox dashboard showing a man in WW1 gear with a trench club, looking like WW1 but the stream atm going back through the history of the game i reckon both ww 1 and some kind of ww2 dlc or something a remaster of 1942 maybe

edit; stream here btw Twitch they just going through the whole history of BF until 9 though bit boring if you only interested in BF5 leave it till 9


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 6, 2016)

Can't get anything from the Twitch stream, looks like a repeat of the BF4 launch


----------



## Yata (May 6, 2016)

non stop patting themselves on the back come on fucking hell get on with it


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 6, 2016)

This works -


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 6, 2016)

It's like a fucking Apple product launch. Get on with it


----------



## Yata (May 6, 2016)

assuming wont look that good on console? but damn that was pretty amazing imo


----------



## tiki (May 7, 2016)

Battlefield 1. Back to the first world war. I'm really happy and have ordered it already. I've heard there are quite a few similarities in there to Bad Company 2.


----------



## ffsear (May 18, 2016)

Been crying out for a WW1 or WW2 FPS.   Can't stand all this advanced warfare business.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2016)

i have an xbox360. i am fucked


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 24, 2016)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> It's like a fucking Apple product launch. Get on with it


Except there aren't a load of fuckwits queuing up and sleeping in tents to buy it.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 10, 2016)

First look at BF1 multiplayer gameplay on Sunday at 02:00 PST which I think is 18:00 GMT. Lots of popular YouTube and Twitch streamers will be playing.


----------



## Yata (Jun 12, 2016)

its at 9pm tonight

Event Time Announcer - EA Play Live Stream


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 15, 2016)

Can't fucking wait for this!


.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 15, 2016)

New BF1 trailer here.



Despite my initial doubts on a WW1 BF game this looks flipping amazing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2016)

Really nice! Btw we should probably get a mod to change the title of this thread...?[emoji848]


.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 25, 2016)

Been on the Alaph, it's really good, loving the old tanks


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 31, 2016)

Open Beta up no on Xbone store, just go to Games/Demos


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks like the servers are down at the moment. Are there that many people playing the Beta?


----------



## ffsear (Aug 31, 2016)

downloading now,   got a 38 meg connection and its still taken over 4 hours


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 1, 2016)

I can post videos now im not on the Alpha, it's got my name all over the Alpha lol


----------



## sim667 (Sep 8, 2016)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Looks like the servers are down at the moment. Are there that many people playing the Beta?



They keep getting ddos'ed


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2016)

ffsear said:


> downloading now,   got a 38 meg connection and its still taken over 4 hours



I have a 150mbt connection and it took me four hours too...


.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2016)

Free DLC for BF4 as a promo for this, not long left.

Road To Battlefield


----------



## sim667 (Sep 19, 2016)

It pisses me off they start giving the expansion packs away for free. I paid quite a lot for this iirc.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Ranbay (Sep 19, 2016)

sim667 said:


> It pisses me off they start giving the expansion packs away for free. I paid quite a lot for this iirc.



Been free with Ea Access for ages


----------



## sim667 (Sep 19, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Been free with Ea Access for ages


But you pay for that, no?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 19, 2016)

sim667 said:


> But you pay for that, no?



well yeah, but £20 a year for all them games and content, welll worth it


----------



## sim667 (Sep 20, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> well yeah, but £20 a year for all them games and content, welll worth it


Well it is..... until they start giving it away totally free


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 20, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Well it is..... until they start giving it away totally free



Fair few years later.... you getting BF1 or what? you still on Xbone or PSNOOB?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 20, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Fair few years later.... you getting BF1 or what? you still on Xbone or PSNOOB?



Yeah ill be on BF1

Fuck xbone though


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 20, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Yeah ill be on BF1
> 
> Fuck xbone though



to be fair, you probably could


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 27, 2016)

New single player video :



After 1417 hours on BF4 it's now time to look forward to the new chapter...


----------



## Cid (Sep 28, 2016)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> New single player video :
> 
> 
> 
> After 1417 hours on BF4 it's now time to look forward to the new chapter...




Ha, the xbox one S ad at the end sounds like 'get the new xbox one ass'. 

Er... Looks fairly good so far. Not really a multiplayer fan (mostly because time). Hoping it's not all-American hero in WWI which there was a bit of a flavour of in that trailer.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 12, 2016)

Lots of new footage released today via your favourite YouTube channels.

I've just remembered that I'm on a cycling weekend from the 21st to the 23rd


----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2016)

Does anyone know where the best place to pre order is?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 13, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Does anyone know where the best place to pre order is?



Battlefield 1 - PS4/XBOX1 - £36.99 @ Smyths

I bought digital as I game share, and with EA access I will be playing this as soon as I get home from work TODAY...

suck it


----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Battlefield 1 - PS4/XBOX1 - £36.99 @ Smyths
> 
> I bought digital as I game share, and with EA access I will be playing this as soon as I get home from work TODAY...
> 
> suck it



I have ea access, If I buy it digital can I play TODAY?

Edit..... just check, I'm lying, I don't have ea access


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 13, 2016)

if you did, you can buy digital and play it today yes.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 13, 2016)

sim667 said:


> I have ea access, If I buy it digital can I play TODAY?
> 
> Edit..... just check, I'm lying, I don't have ea access



2 months EA Access on Xbox One for £3.99 (pay with Paypal)


----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> 2 months EA Access on Xbox One for £3.99 (pay with Paypal)


I've already ordered it from smyth's now...... but thanks


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 14, 2016)

Got an hour in last night, it's awesome, however there is no hardcore mode that I can find.... this is not good news....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2016)

Tomorrow!


.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 17, 2016)

The Kolibri is going to be the ultimate troll weapon, can't wait to try it out


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2016)

Played the intro for the single player campaign: AWESOME!


.


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2016)

Actually tempted to buy an FPS for the first time in years.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2016)

Got a dispatch notice today..... so should be with me in the next couple of days I guess.

Comes out on the 21st, right?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 19, 2016)

no Xbox one


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 19, 2016)

it's out on Friday, I got the early enlister version which was out yesterday, however NO FUCKING HARDCORE MODE YET, so playing the story mode before online.


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2016)

what's hardcore mode?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2016)

tommers said:


> what's hardcore mode?



No maps, no markers on other players, no spotting, much higher damage.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 19, 2016)

tommers said:


> what's hardcore mode?



Means first person to get a shot off wins, not where you pump two mags into someones back they turn around a kill you with one head shot.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 21, 2016)

Tried to buy a copy in both Game and Argos in Camden but they've sold out. Game won't have any more in until next month.

I wasn't planning to play it this weekend but I thought I'd at least get a copy.

To those who are playing it, how are the servers holding up?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 21, 2016)

Well I guess it didn't matter anyway as PSN is down at the moment.

Didn't LizardSquard / PoodleCorp threaten to do this some time back?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2016)

So yeah this is fucking awesome. First single player campaign I've enjoyed for years in this game genre...


.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 22, 2016)

Loving it so far

Some server wobbles on pc yesterday, along with the rest of the internet. 

If anyone's on pc my origin username is mrchriswill. Add me up so I can suck with friends


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2016)

Have to say it looks amazing on the PS4, probably the best looking graphics to date. I've actually died a few times because I was distracted by the look of the thing!


.


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Have to say it looks amazing on the PS4, probably the best looking graphics to date. I've actually died a few times because I was distracted by the look of the thing!
> 
> 
> .


It really does look amazing. I'm rubbish at it but still enjoyed just having a run about in a wood trying  to shoot some Tommys.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 24, 2016)

Been playing this on xbox, found the single player a bit silly but the multiplayer is spectacular. I'm a bit crap at these tests of reaction time and dexterity so not going to set any records. Bringing down a zeppelin with an ack-ack gun into the middle of the game map was great though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 24, 2016)

tommers said:


> It really does look amazing. I'm rubbish at it but still enjoyed just having a run about in a wood trying  to shoot some Tommys.



You'll get better, it really is a great game!


.


----------



## tommers (Oct 24, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You'll get better, it really is a great game!
> 
> 
> .


I'm hoping that better equipment will help but I've never been good at stuff like this. That's why I like battlefield - bigger maps and roles outside of who's got the twitchiest reactions.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 24, 2016)

Got hold of the game yesterday. Apolgies to DICE for thinking that a WW1 game would be boring.

Just had one of those rounds where the action was so intense I had to remind myself to breathe.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 25, 2016)

anyone playing this on PC? Severely tempted. not played a FPS since call of duty 2.


----------



## Ranu (Oct 25, 2016)

The most fun I've had gaming since GTA V.  As has already been mentioned, it's even fun if you're as rubbish as me.  It's just so enjoyable and exciting, and stunning to look at.  A giant leap forwards in terms or FPSs.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 25, 2016)

I suppose now I own a console rather then a PC I should take the plunge and try and play one of these games with a pad. I suspect I'll get murdered even more frequently then playing 4 with mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Ranu (Oct 27, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Got an hour in last night, it's awesome, however there is no hardcore mode that I can find.... this is not good news....



Hardcore mode listed as 'coming soon' in-game.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 27, 2016)

Ranu said:


> Hardcore mode listed as 'coming soon' in-game.



Yup, and no offical date yet my mate at EA tells me  really fucked off about it, there is no other way to play it or COD without hardcore.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 27, 2016)

Story mode done, really enjoyed it!


----------



## Pingu (Oct 28, 2016)

got this this week. visuals are stunning. gameplay so far is .. ok. but am sure it will get better as i play more

lack of HC mode is annoying


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2016)

How do you spend war bonds?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 30, 2016)

Unlock weapons and attachments and the such


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Unlock weapons and attachments and the such


Yeah I know that.  I didn't know how to actually spend them.  It's OK I figured it out,  bit weird that you need to customise your soldier rather than buy them in the main menu -  but whatever.


----------



## electroplated (Oct 31, 2016)

Bought this yesterday afternoon and enjoying myself immensely with the single player campaign... right up until I had to repair Bess in the foggy woods and despite seeing a repair tool/spanner in my inventory I can't select it - seems to be a common problem from a bit of googling but have tried restarting the level, still completely stuck... grrr

Have found another spanner in a box nearby and I can't even pick that up either. Any ideas? (PS4)


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 31, 2016)

electroplated said:


> Bought this yesterday afternoon and enjoying myself immensely with the single player campaign... right up until I had to repair Bess in the foggy woods and despite seeing a repair tool/spanner in my inventory I can't select it - seems to be a common problem from a bit of googling but have tried restarting the level, still completely stuck... grrr
> 
> Have found another spanner in a box nearby and I can't even pick that up either. Any ideas? (PS4)


Not sure on ps but on xbox controller its the right direction on the dpad. Or is it left? anyway one of those.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 31, 2016)

tommers said:


> Yeah I know that.  I didn't know how to actually spend them.  It's OK I figured it out,  bit weird that you need to customise your soldier rather than buy them in the main menu -  but whatever.



yeah its a funny system of currency and not at all clear. Also seems like two types, the "scraps" that you get from battlebox cash ins and the other one. A bit of a confused design.


----------



## electroplated (Oct 31, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> Not sure on ps but on xbox controller its the right direction on the dpad. Or is it left? anyway one of those.



been trying that but nothing happens - it's gotta be a bug of some sort but I can't get past this bit until I've worked it out!

scratch that - one of my PS4 controllers is faulty! works fine with the other one... DOH


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 1, 2016)

As much as I like this game I just suck at it


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 1, 2016)

Yep, me too. Sixteenth out of thirty is the highest i have scored. Its still fun though.


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2016)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> As much as I like this game I just suck at it



We should form a shit squad.  I'll get loads of revives out of it.

That's the beauty of battlefield over CoD though isn't it?  You can just go off for a bit of a walk if you fancy or ride a horse for no reason or jump on a sidegun in a tank or hoon about running people over in a car.  CoD makes me really, really angry whenever I play it but yesterday I actually said "nice shot" to somebody when they pinged me right in the head from about half a mile.


----------



## yield (Nov 1, 2016)

tommers said:


> We should form a shit squad.  I'll get loads of revives out of it.
> 
> That's the beauty of battlefield over CoD though isn't it?  You can just go off for a bit of a walk if you fancy or ride a horse for no reason or jump on a sidegun in a tank or hoon about running people over in a car.  CoD makes me really, really angry whenever I play it but yesterday I actually said "nice shot" to somebody when they pinged me right in the head from about half a mile.


Battlefield 1 is amazing to look at. Some great cinematic moments. Then I'm dead.

My reflexes are terrible. I blame the drink.

Shit squad sounds like a good plan. Anyone else on PS4?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 1, 2016)

I think I've worked out why I'm struggling with this game. Sensory overload. There's so much going on my brain just can't keep up with it.

On one hand it makes the game look and sound incredible, on the other hand at times I'm standing still, looking around wondering what the hell is going on.

Took out a enemy bomber with my sniper rifle loaded with a K-bullet. That was a 'Battlefield Moment'


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 1, 2016)

It does have those moments, and it is very intense. The hyper aggressive younger player with split second reactions is always gonna run rings round me.

 but just sometimes I actually feel that my armchair general mentality can give my squad a boost. Holding a tower in one of the forts with five others, as I

 support by keeping them all supplied with ammo is just as challenging and racks up points too.


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2016)

My PS4 tag is "JakeNClair" so add me if you don't already have it and we can throw bandages at each other.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 1, 2016)

Sadly xbox....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2016)

yield said:


> Battlefield 1 is amazing to look at. Some great cinematic moments. Then I'm dead.
> 
> My reflexes are terrible. I blame the drink.
> 
> Shit squad sounds like a good plan. Anyone else on PS4?



Yup!


.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 2, 2016)

is that fucking it ? about 7 hours of campaign gameplay for 50 quid?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 2, 2016)

could be worse, no fucking hardcore mode


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 2, 2016)

what a load of fuxcking shit.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 2, 2016)

I think its poor value for £50 too.  The single player game took less than 4 evenings and personally I found it a bit boring. The multiplayer is good but only 9 different maps included, the new ones to come out will be another purchase. Oh, just checked and a free one coming in Dec. It is all about the multiplayer.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2016)

People buying Battlefield for the single-player


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2016)

It's been shit since Bad Company 2!


----------



## yield (Nov 2, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> It's been shit since Bad Company 2!


Was hoping for Bad Company 3. Didn't enjoy Battlefield 3 and didn't bother with 4. Battlefield 1 is great though, most fun since BC2.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2016)

yield said:


> Was hoping for Bad Company 3. Didn't enjoy Battlefield 3 and didn't bother with 4. Battlefield 1 is great though, most fun since BC2.



It looks amazing, but I'm burnt out after playing BC1 - BF4.


----------



## yield (Nov 2, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> It looks amazing, but I'm burnt out after playing BC1 - BF4.


Get that. Thought I'd burnt out of FPS after Destiny which I played with you a few times on ps3.

Edit: sent tommers, Kid-Eternity & Dead Cat Bounce requests


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> People buying Battlefield for the single-player



BF1 multiplayer is very good.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 2, 2016)

So the future is playing with other people online ?  no one told me this.
I don't want to have any interaction with anyone else.  I hate progress. I want a refund


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2016)

sim667 said:


> BF1 multiplayer is very good.



Read my post again.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 2, 2016)

yield said:


> Get that. Thought I'd burnt out of FPS after Destiny which I played with you a few times on ps3.
> 
> Edit: sent tommers, Kid-Eternity & Dead Cat Bounce requests



Ah, I wondered who it was. Accepted the friend request.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 4, 2016)

So I'm still playing on the multiplayer... but what poor design they've made for all the other little bits and bobs. It seems impossible to put the skins from battlepacks on to the weapons. And the leveling within classes wtf again completely unclear what and why. The medals, again poorly done and have to be selected and done in 3 days, just why? For a big games studio they sure want to make it confusing for any new customers.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 4, 2016)

And as I thought, Hardcore coming soon.... however you can rent a server and make custom games, wink wink nudge nudge....


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 4, 2016)

And another thing, why only able to unlock and change weapons in the middle of a game, when the adrenaline is pumping, and not from the home screen or somewhere where there's time to think. Just dumb and poorly implemented.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 4, 2016)

it's always been like that to be fair.


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> So I'm still playing on the multiplayer... but what poor design they've made for all the other little bits and bobs. It seems impossible to put the skins from battlepacks on to the weapons. And the leveling within classes wtf again completely unclear what and why. The medals, again poorly done and have to be selected and done in 3 days, just why? For a big games studio they sure want to make it confusing for any new customers.



You can assign the skin by pressing triangle (on the PS4) to modify the weapon.  So customise your soldier and then customise the weapon and assign the skin.  You can also change sights, magnification etc.

Are the battlepacks just skins then?  I got a couple and that's what it seems to be.  How utterly pointless.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 5, 2016)

sim667 said:


> BF1 multiplayer is very good.



it will be once HC mode is available.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 9, 2016)

Even though the medal system is broken I managed to get the 'Legion Of The Skull' medal. 

Play 2 rounds of TDM - Done
Win 1 round of TDM - Done
Get 20 kills in a round - I did that in a round of TDM last night but no medal.

Got 20 kills in a game of conquest just now and now I've got the medal. 

I think they're going to release a patch this week to fix all of the medal bugs.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 11, 2016)

Loving the multiplayer.

The medals are crap, It would take me weeks to get any so why bother. I got to spend 4 days doing one then it disappears just as i'm in the last stage.

Battlepacks, flogged of all the crap skins and purchased one with the proceeds then got a skin of a crap gun that id just sold. There's no incentive in that scenario.

Did I say that the multiplayer is great though.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 15, 2016)

New patch released today, patch notes here : 

Battlefield 1 Fall Update Notes 11152016


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 16, 2016)

Hardcore mode now out today also


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 16, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Hardcore mode now out today also


So... whats hardcore mode?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 16, 2016)

no hud, no kill cam etc

get shot and die etc


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 16, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> get shot and die etc



Sounds good, one thing I'm not sure about with this game is is there some kind of aim assist in the multiplayer? if there is i don't know how it works. I get shot a lot.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 16, 2016)

Fog Of War TDM on Argonne Forest (Pistol only) was a blast. If you don't have a good headset you're going to have a hard time locating other players.


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> Sounds good, one thing I'm not sure about with this game is is there some kind of aim assist in the multiplayer? if there is i don't know how it works. I get shot a lot.


There is, not that it helps me. Only seems to work at close range as well,  it's not going to help you snipe. 

I have a really annoying habit of pressing down on the R3 stick when aiming so I'm constantly diving prone halfway through shooting somebody. Drives me mad.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 18, 2016)

Some of the kids playing this are bloody good shots. As a newb I die alot.


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> Some of the kids playing this are bloody good shots. As a newb I die alot.


Yeah they consistently put the sight over their target and pull the trigger.  I honestly have no idea how they do it.  I can't seem to.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 18, 2016)

I should be online at around 22:00 tonight if anyone wants to squad up.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Here in deffo up for squadding up on this


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2016)

yield said:


> Get that. Thought I'd burnt out of FPS after Destiny which I played with you a few times on ps3.
> 
> Edit: sent tommers, Kid-Eternity & Dead Cat Bounce requests



Cool beans! If you see me online and play do join or invite to a party!


.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 21, 2016)

yield said:


> Get that. Thought I'd burnt out of FPS after Destiny which I played with you a few times on ps3.
> 
> Edit: sent tommers, Kid-Eternity & Dead Cat Bounce requests


Whats your PSN? Ill add you up...


----------



## Ranu (Nov 22, 2016)

Have definitely found I'm getting better at this after much practice.  I came 4th of 35 last night, much better than my normal ranking in the bottom 5 when I first started.


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2016)

Ranu said:


> Have definitely found I'm getting better at this after much practice.  I came 4th of 35 last night, much better than my normal ranking in the bottom 5 when I first started.


Which rank are you?  I am not seeing much change.


----------



## yield (Nov 23, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Whats your PSN? Ill add you up...


madeofstars


tommers said:


> Which rank are you?  I am not seeing much change.


I'm getting better but only as I learn the maps and good places to hide


----------



## Ranu (Nov 23, 2016)

tommers said:


> Which rank are you?  I am not seeing much change.



10, but moving up more slowly with the progression of each rank.

ETA - The ranking I meant in the original post was multiplayer ranking, i.e. my rank compared to the other players in each individual game, not in-game ranking.  My in-game ranking is 10.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2016)

yield said:


> madeofstars



Sent you an FR, although I'm on holiday from tomorrow, so I won't be online for a few weeks (unless my mate who's staying at my gaff uses my PS4, but he's not a game player, he'll use it for fillums)


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 25, 2016)

Game is still a bit broken on xbox, its rarely possible to quit from multiplayer without it hanging and eventually getting chucked from server for inactivity. Then it's unable to log back on without a total restart.


----------



## yield (Dec 2, 2016)

Still enjoying this, Operations especially, but there a lot of bugs that need sorting out. 

Medals seem to working okay now but the revive bug where you can't aim down sight is annoying.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 6, 2016)

Id like to see the hardcore mode even hardcorier! make the bodies stay on the map for the rest of the game and be blown to pieces if hit by a shell, add 

killable civilians blundering about too.  Oh the horror.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2016)

Might not do your lag any favours!


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah i guess so. I don't find the game lags in anyway that spoils it, so it could work in a limited ticket lobby. The civilians npcs would slow it down too.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 9, 2016)

Playing BF1 for the next couple of hours if anyone is online.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 12, 2018)

Has anyone downloaded the 'real' Battlefield 5 yet? Thought I'd bump this thread rather than start a new un.

Got a 10 hour trial ready to start on XBox One, will probably give it a go at the weekend. Looks a top multiplayer game though, and I generally don't get on with them. Love Battlefield 1 so this just seems bigger and better.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 17, 2018)

Gave this a quick go last night on the trial basis, seems quite good so far. Not quite got the hang of the new commands etc and not managed to revive anyone either.

Still, seems like a great multiplayer game so far.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2018)

I think I will get it, but not straight away..... maybe as an xmas pressie.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 19, 2018)

Yeah, I don't fancy paying full price but it is very good indeed. The battles are bigger and better than BF1 and you can lose hours in it. Being part of a squad seems more important this time.

Weirdly, the graphics seem a bit ropier but they'll probably improve over time.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 20, 2018)

Bought a copy on the way in to work this morning. Probably won't get a chance to play it until the weekend.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 20, 2018)

I think you'll enjoy it.

Did you see any good Xbox deals for it?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm sure I'll enjoy it, been playing the series since BC2.

Got burned out on BF1 a couple of months ago so eager to get back in.

Playing on PS4 so didn't see any Xbox deals, looks like they've raised the price this time. I remember BF1 retailing for £44.99 but couldn't find BF5 for less than £52.99 (I didn't look that hard TBF)


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 20, 2018)

I quite enjoyed B1, until Kid explained that the people who killed me were logged onto a server far away from their location as the game favored them for that. A few experiments seemed to back this up.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 20, 2018)

Chilli.s said:


> I quite enjoyed B1, until Kid explained that the people who killed me were logged onto a server far away from their location as the game favored them for that. A few experiments seemed to back this up.



How do you mean? Is it somethibg to do with lag or sonething? not really up on online gaming, so being a bit thick.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 20, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> How do you mean? Is it somethibg to do with lag or sonething? not really up on online gaming, so being a bit thick.



If you've got 25 minutes spare this video will explain most things with network performance in gaming and BF1.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 20, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> How do you mean? Is it somethibg to do with lag or sonething? not really up on online gaming, so being a bit thick.


I got into a bit of a scrap with some dudes who seemed to be able to shoot me through a wall or as soon as I popped up to shoot them, this is supposed to be because I was on a faster link to the server than them and the game gave them some advantage. I spat my dummy right out and flounced in tears.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 20, 2018)

Chilli.s said:


> I got into a bit of a scrap with some dudes who seemed to be able to shoot me through a wall or as soon as I popped up to shoot them, this is supposed to be because I was on a faster link to the server than them and the game gave them some advantage. I spat my dummy right out and flounced in tears.


There are so many cheats and hacks for these games that I stopped playing online years ago. What's the point of playing if you're playing someone (or a team of someones) who use hacks to win?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 20, 2018)

8.5gb first day patch to download


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 21, 2018)

Managed to get a round in of BF5 in today and I'm really liking it.

DICE wanted it to be more tatical and for you to be reliant on squad mates and it's definitely that.

It's going to take me a while to get used to not spamming the R1 button to spot enemies and the cool down on throwing out ammo was a bit  at first but now it makes sense.

Some players have hit max rank already  , after two years of BF1 I only got to level 136. DICE must up the max rank or they're going to lose a lot of players very quickly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2018)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Managed to get a round in of BF5 in today and I'm really liking it.
> 
> DICE wanted it to be more tatical and for you to be reliant on squad mates and it's definitely that.
> 
> ...



How you finding it now?


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 25, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> There are so many cheats and hacks for these games that I stopped playing online years ago. What's the point of playing if you're playing someone (or a team of someones) who use hacks to win?



To nurture a sense of resentment at the world.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 25, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How you finding it now?



Had a friend staying with me this week so only managed to play three rounds of conquest, she's off in a couple of hours so will have all of Sunday to catch up and find out how it plays.

DICE are looking to change the time to kill / time to die in the up coming patch (December 4th) which is causing a bit of a stink on Reddit / Twitter.

From what I've played so far I've enjoyed it, it feels like BF3 more than BF1.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 25, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> To nurture a sense of resentment at the world.


I already have one of those.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 25, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> I already have one of those.



What are your thoughts on the game so far?


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Dec 3, 2018)

Any update on this? I finished my 10 hour trial on Xbox last night, was really getting into it and then it cut off...  Not forking out 50 quid for it though.

I enjoy the team element of it and reviving people is a good touch, even if loads of fuckers in my squad don't even seem to bother even if they're a medic. 

When the trial ran out I booted up Battlefield 1 just to compare and BF1 seems even better. Crisper graphics, nicer gameplay, just all round better to play, so I'm going to stick with 1 for now, till I can get BF5 for a tenner or so.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 3, 2018)

I got it, am enjoying the story so far and the introduction level is quite cool.

I've not done much multi player yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2018)

Haven't played much RDR2 since it came out 6 weeks ago...think I'm gonna give this a miss until it's dirt cheap in a sale next year...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 4, 2018)

At its core it's a good game but they've delayed the 'Live Service' that was due to launch today, I would give it a couple of months and look at it again.

I read somewhere that the PC version is already 50% off


----------



## spitfire (Dec 4, 2018)

The multi player is savage. Only takes about 2 hits and you're fucked.


----------



## Supine (Dec 4, 2018)

spitfire said:


> The multi player is savage. Only takes about 2 hits and you're fucked.



Realistic then


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 4, 2018)

spitfire said:


> The multi player is savage. Only takes about 2 hits and you're fucked.



That seems to be an issue with the Net Code, it should be fixed or made less of an issue with the December patch - Whenever that gets released...


----------



## spitfire (Dec 5, 2018)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> That seems to be an issue with the Net Code, it should be fixed or made less of an issue with the December patch - Whenever that gets released...



8GB patch 1.04 downloading now. Taking aaaaaaages.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Dec 7, 2018)

Just a heads up, when I loaded up BF1 on XBox one there was an offer to buy the deluxe edition of BF5 for 40 quid or the standard version for 30. Might pull the trigger for 30 quid.

Not sure if there are similar offers on the ps4 but possibly.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 8, 2018)

The Tiger Tank level is fucking cool.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Dec 8, 2018)

Just had another play on multiplayer, it is a good game. Treated myself for me birthday.

Is the single player worth a go?


----------



## spitfire (Dec 8, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Just had another play on multiplayer, it is a good game. Treated myself for me birthday.
> 
> Is the single player worth a go?



I'm a single player hold out. I enjoy the mission element of it.

4 games. Tank - loved it. French Colonial soldier - loved it. Also good for the context it provides and the different narrative from the usual AMERICA FUCK YEAH.

Just started the other 2 but they're a bit sneaky sneaky for me. I like kicking the doors in and shooting Nazi's. From the safety of my sofa (for now).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 25, 2018)

£30 on the PSN store sale...tempted.


.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 26, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> £30 on the PSN store sale...tempted.
> 
> 
> .



I would hold off until the January patch to see if that fixes the majority of the bugs.

At its core it’s a good game but the bugs can make it a very frustrating experience.

I've had games where I thought it was the best BF ever and the next round I want to throw my PS4 controller at the wall.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 26, 2018)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I would hold off until the January patch to see if that fixes the majority of the bugs.
> 
> At its core it’s a good game but the bugs can make it a very frustrating experience.
> 
> I've had games where I thought it was the best BF ever and the next round I want to throw my PS4 controller at the wall.



Oh dear this sounds a lot like BF4 release to me...think I’ll get it in the summer sale then when they’ve sorted the game out...


.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 26, 2018)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I would hold off until the January patch to see if that fixes the majority of the bugs.
> 
> At its core it’s a good game but the bugs can make it a very frustrating experience.
> 
> I've had games where I thought it was the best BF ever and the next round I want to throw my PS4 controller at the wall.



I've not noticed too many bugs, what have you been getting?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 26, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh dear this sounds a lot like BF4 release to me...think I’ll get it in the summer sale then when they’ve sorted the game out...
> 
> 
> .



It's not that bad 

BF4 was unplayable at release. I remember getting in a tank on Golmud Railway and being teleported halfway across the map due to the horrid netcode


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 26, 2018)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> It's not that bad
> 
> BF4 was unplayable at release. I remember getting in a tank on Golmud Railway and being teleported halfway across the map due to the horrid netcode



Lol but any game that makes you want to throw the controller against the wall isn’t one I want to play![emoji6]


.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 26, 2018)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> It's not that bad
> 
> BF4 was unplayable at release. I remember getting in a tank on Golmud Railway and being teleported halfway across the map due to the horrid netcode



Only time I have ever been bothered enough to contact the developers of a game to tell them what I thought was BF4. 

Was an absolute shitshow.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 26, 2018)

spitfire said:


> I've not noticed too many bugs, what have you been getting?



One frame deaths (TTK bug), deploying bipod issues, assignments not unlocking ever though you've completed them, spawning on a dead squad mate and finding yourself in the middle of a fire fight with the enemy, getting stuck on the smallest of objects (This as been an issue since BF3 and I don't see it ever getting fixed)

There are others but these are the ones that annoy me the most.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 26, 2018)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> One frame deaths (TTK bug), ...



I thought I was just shit. 

Yes, that is annoying.

I'll keep an eye on the assignment thing as well. That rings a bell.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 3, 2019)

Just had one of those 'Battlefield Moments'

Flying a Spitfire MK VB on Fjell and I see a squad mate in another Spitfire being chased by two German Stuka's.

They are in trouble, big time. I'm not a great pilot in Battlefield, but this time I nailed it.

Got the first one without too much trouble but spent about half a minute chasing down the second enemy plane.

With about fifty rounds of ammo left I managed to take out the second Stuka, my squad mate limps on and repairs.

We won the round.

My heart rate was going crazy 

In other news two new big updates are coming this month and it looks like the price of the game has dropped by 55% on the PSN so if anyone is thinking about buying it then this could be the month to do so.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 9, 2019)

Its £29 on shopto at the moment..... i don't know if I should just grab it.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 10, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Its £29 on shopto at the moment..... i don't know if I should just grab it.



It pains me to say this but I would hold off for another month. They released a back end fix today which seems to have caused a few more problems


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 20, 2019)

Played this again yesterday on Xbox and they seem to have improved the graphics and some gameplay features.

It's still a bit buggy, but much more satisfying to play.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 6, 2019)

I've finally given up on this game, lack of content, bugs still present and just a chore to play.

Re-installed BF4 and I'm having a blast with a game that's almost five years old.

Looking forward to the new COD game which might take a load of players away from Battlefield.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 7, 2019)

I know what you mean. It doesn't feel as nice to play as BF1 either, I can't put my finger on why.

When you get a good squad who help each other it can flow nicely, but that rarely happens.


----------



## hendo (Aug 20, 2019)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I've finally given up on this game, lack of content, bugs still present and just a chore to play.
> 
> Re-installed BF4 and I'm having a blast with a game that's almost five years old.
> 
> Looking forward to the new COD game which might take a load of players away from Battlefield.


I've gone back to BF4 too. Which seems very popular despite its great age


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 21, 2019)

hendo said:


> I've gone back to BF4 too. Which seems very popular despite its great age



I think Battlefield has had its day, I would loved to be proved wrong though. Just seen that the two new maps on BF5 are for 5x5 only and most of the long term devs at DICE have moved on to other things.

I played a game of BF4 the other night and it really showed what a Battlefield game should be, epic vehicle battles with infantry able to provide support to take out the opposing teams vehicles.

Time for DICE to ditch EA and go it alone if that's possible?


----------



## hendo (Aug 24, 2019)

The Dice/EA alliance hasn't gone well has it? But money dictates everything.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 2, 2019)

New Pacific maps now available, had a play last night, still a bit buggy but keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 6, 2019)

spitfire said:


> New Pacific maps now available, had a play last night, still a bit buggy but keeps me out of trouble.



I think they are brilliant. Far better than the previous maps. I still die constantly though.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 6, 2019)

souljacker said:


> I think they are brilliant. Far better than the previous maps. I still die constantly though.



I like them as well but still getting some silly bugs. Mainly that I die constantly. Which is definitely a bug.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 7, 2019)

I quite like the new maps too, but the game just doesn't have the same atmosphere as Battlefield 1 for some reason.


----------

